# Numerous Boxing related Articles from the LA84 Foundation



## Nagel (Apr 24, 2009)

Numerous Boxing related Articles from the LA84 Foundation

Here's an amazing collection of boxing related articles taken from numerous old magazines, that have been preserved and digitized by the La84 Foundation. Many of these articles give an interesting account of early boxing/pugilism, as well as expounding boxing technique, ringcraft and training. 

"The LA84 Foundation has undertaken an ambitious project to convert portions of its traditional library collection to digital format. The growing digital collection now contains more than 300,000 pages, stored in over 45,000 PDF files. 
 Digital resources include academic journals, scholarly books, popular sports magazines of the late nineteenth and early twentieth centuries, and an extensive offering of Olympic publications. The Olympic titles include a complete run of back issues of Olympic Review, the official publication of the International Olympic Committee, and two dozen Olympic Games official reports. 
All of the digital publications are available at no cost to website visitors. The LA84 Foundation Search page provides full-text access to all digital documents and shows a complete list of titles."
*
A Brief History of Boxing (Part I)* _The Rope Arena, Ancient and Modern_ by Wm. A. Phelon

*A Brief History of Boxing (Part II)* _The Rope Arena, Ancient and Modern_ by Wm. A. Phelon

*A Brief History of Boxing (Part III)* _The Rope Arena, Ancient and Modern_ by Wm. A. Phelon

*Aspects of Greek Boxing in the Hellenistic and Roman Periods.* by Anthony J. Papalas, East Carolina University

*The Old and the New Pugilism.* by Professor Alf. Austin (Sometime Lightweight Champion of England.)

*Professors and Amateurs* _Aspects of Pugilism in the Regency Period_ by Anthony J. Papalas, East Carolina University

*Eighteenth Century Boxing* by Randy Roberts, Louisiana State University

*Morals and Maulers: The Ethics of Early Pugilism* by Dennis Brailford, Principle, North Worcester-shire College (U.K.)

*A Plea for Style in Boxing.* by Professor Alf. Austin (Sometime Lightweight Champion of England.)

*Sidelights On the Boxing Question* _How Misguided Public Opinion is Doing a Justly Popular Sport a Good Deal of Damage_ By Dick Winfield

*Whos that chap in the red corner...?* By Harry Carpenter

*The Funny Side of  Fighters as Seen by Jack Skelly* 

*A One-Sided Boxing Bout  *by William A. Phelon

*Midsummer Boxology* _Highlights and Shadows of the Roped Arena--Jack Dempsey's Immediate Future_ by William A. Phelon
*
THE MODERN GLADIATOR* _Why the American Succeeds--Brute Strength Superseded by Scientific Cleverness_ by Robert Edgren

*The Kings of the Roped Arena (Part I)*

*The Kings of the Roped Arena (Part II)* }_The Greatest Boxing Champions of All Time_ by William A. Phelon

*The Kings of the Roped Arena (Part III)*

*Unique Blows and the Part They Have Played in Boxing History* By Alec McLean

*Theory and Practice of Boxing.* by A. Austen

*First Steps in Boxing 1* by D.C Hutchinson

*First Steps in Boxing 2 
*
*First Steps in Boxing 3
*
*How A Champion Trains By Johnnie Kilbane*

*The Cold Wars Impact on the Evolution of Training Theory in Boxing.* by Nicholas Bourne, Jan Todd & Terry Todd


----------



## Omar B (Apr 24, 2009)

Cool man, thanks for sharing.


----------

